# Avid CNC rotary axis



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Has anyone added this adventure to their machine? I just look at the videos of this attachment and wow, the possibilities are endless for certain types of projects. Now, the cost, well since I don't even have my first machine (it's on order) I am not looking to buy one yet. I'd just love to hear the comments of anyone who either has one or been fortunate enough to use one. Would love to hear your comments if you have any experience with one of these.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Frank Howarth shows his being used in this video and others - 






David


----------

